# Exploração submarina



## Thomar (3 Ago 2020 às 10:27)

Finalmente dentro de poucos anos a exploração submarina dará um grande salto: 



*Proteus: A “estação espacial” submarina do neto de Jacques Cousteau vai explorar os mistérios do oceano*

Com uma dimensão de 370 metros quadrados, o Proteus quer ser o maior laboratório submarino do mundo. A equipa liderada por Fabien Cousteau, neto do famoso oceanógrafo Jacques Cousteau, e pelo designer Yves Béhar espera tê-lo pronto no espaço de três anos, com os custos do investimento a rondarem os 135 milhões de dólares.






Embora cubram 71% da superfície do nosso planeta, estima-se que apenas 5% dos oceanos tenham sido explorados. Um novo projeto liderado por Fabien Cousteau, neto do famoso oceanógrafo Jacques Cousteau, e pelo designer Yves Béhar quer criar o maior laboratório submarino do mundo para ajudar os cientistas a estudar os mistérios do oceano Atlântico.

O projeto Proteus, cujo nome toma inspiração no deus grego marinho, conhecido por ser o guardião do conhecimento, tem como objetivo instalar um habitat a mais de 18 metros de profundidade no Mar das Caraíbas. A instalação com uma dimensão de 370 metros quadrados, vista pelos criadores como uma versão aquática da Estação Espacial Internacional, será habitada por cientistas e investigadores de todo o mundo.

Por dentro da estrutura de dois andares do Proteus estão múltiplas cápsulas que contarão com laboratórios, aposentos para 12 habitantes, um estúdio concebido para a produção de vídeo e até uma estufa hidropónica submarina. O habitat é “alimentado” por energia eólica e solar, assim como pela conversão de energia térmica do oceano.

A criação do Proteus foi inspirada pela Mission-31, uma experiência realizada em 2014 onde Fabien Cousteau viveu 31 dias a bordo do habitat submarino Aquarius, acompanhado por uma equipa de 5 aquanautas. O habitat foi desenvolvido pela Administração Nacional Oceânica e Atmosférica dos Estados Unidos (NOAA) em 1986 e, em 2013, a Universidade Internacional da Florida assumiu o seu comando.

A equipa por trás da construção do Proteus espera tê-lo pronto em três anos, com os custos do investimento a rondarem os 135 milhões de dólares. Além do Proteus, Fabien Cousteau ambiciona construir mais um habitat, designado Triton, a mais de 182 metros de profundidade. Em entrevista à Forbes, o oceanógrafo revelou que na “calha” está também o uso de robots submarinos autónomos que vão explorar o que se passa no oceano a uma profundidade de mais de 609 metros.


----------

